# Guess I should introduce myself



## xMadame

Having a really hard time moving forward my last relationship. He was verbally, emotionally and physically abusive and after everything that has happened, I still love him. 

So, we cannot be together and I need to learn how to live again because what I was put through over the past few years has changed me to the point i feel unrecognizable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985

xMadame said:


> Having a really hard time moving forward my last relationship. He was verbally, emotionally and physically abusive and after everything that has happened, I still love him.
> 
> So, we cannot be together and I need to learn how to live again because what I was put through over the past few years has changed me to the point i feel unrecognizable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Welcome. There are many of us here that live with or crave a person that is bad for us. We will help each other get through this. You will learn some new skills and make some new friends here. 

When you are ready, select a forum and post you story. It can be long or short. We will help you through out.


----------



## xMadame

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

